# DIY alternatives to glass covers



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm having a frustrating time finding a glass canopy/lid for my 55 gallon. It's the last item I need before I can set it up, no local stores have one in stock. Big als can order, but I think $40 is a bit steep. I just need something clear to keep the water from evaporating. I dont' really care if it has a hinged lid, just has to be crystal clear to let in light. I checked out plexiglass at home depot but it is expensive and you can only buy in large sheets, and have to cut it yourself, which I am terrible at and would rather not do. So, any creative and cheap ideas? Also must be able to easily cut to allow for the filters, so just having a piece of glass cut won't do.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

Check this out. This guy is great for all aquarium DIY projects


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

What I did is stop by my locally owned hardware store and have them cut some 1/4" glass for me, (less than $10) 
Sanded the edges lightly with wet sandpaper. 
The internet is full of youtube video's on how to make hinges. 
Instead of hinges, I use glass on the front, and egg crate/light diffuser (cut to size) on the back to facilitate cooling during the hot summers.


----------



## natpodu77 (Jul 18, 2014)

did you try petsolutions.com, thatpetplace.com or Drfosterandsmith.com. Unfortunately it is hard to DIY with glass so expensive, even plexi-glass is expensive.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

I generally get my glass canopies cut for me, it's far cheaper than buying them ready to go and the place that does my glass bevels the edges for me at no charge because they know that I'll be touching the glass a lot. Seriously like 20 bucks for 4 pieces cut for a 55g tank. If you get the right thickness you can use the hinges and backstrips that are used on the pre-made stuff.


----------

